# gilipollas



## sanzio

Ok ,  guys, How tell in current English language our spanish expresion  "gilipollas"? . I  hear in movies but i don,t  undestand how it writes in English.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mei

Hi,

I heard it in movies as "asshole".

Hope it helps.

Mei


----------



## EvelynGB

Ser gilipollas o jilipollas means to be a prat or pillock (Brit) or a dork (US)
Gilipollez o Jilipollez means to do something bloody stupid (Brit) o goddamn stupid (US)
Ej:
Deja de hacer gilipolladas.
Stop being so bloody(Brit) o goddamn stupid (US).

It is a silly o stupic little thing.
Ej. 
They fell out over una gilipollada


----------



## Sidd

Everytime I've heard "gilipollas" has been translated as "asshole".

Sanzio, al ser una palabra muy usada en argot, las traducciones pueden contarse por centenas, pero parece haber un acuerdo en traducirlo por "asshole" y viceversa.


----------



## mariposita

Given the usage here in Spain, I would say that it could be translated as asshole, prick, fucking idiot or any similar term (depends a bit on the context). 

In my Yiddish/American English-speaking family, we say it like this: _"What a __putz" or "What a schmuck"_.


----------



## KateNicole

How strong is it in Spanish?  I'm wondering because for me, there's a huuuuuge difference between calling someone a schmuck and calling someone a fucking idiot!!


----------



## mariposita

I think it depends on the tone in Spanish. Schmuck means penis, so it's pretty strong.


----------



## KateNicole

Sorry for my ignorance. I don't know Yiddish, but I never, ever thought of words like schmuck, schlep (sp?) or putz as "swear" words.  If someone had called me any of those, I wouldn't have necessarily been offended.


----------



## mariposita

Putz is pretty strong, too (also means penis/dick). That's what happens when non-native speakers adopt foreign terms. They don't necessarily carry on the original meaning and tone...


----------



## KateNicole

In my self-defense, I never use the above words, anyway   Honestly though, I didn't know they were vulgar and I think that's because I've heard other people (kids, usually) use them pretty freely.  Thanks for the tidbits.


----------



## mariposita

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that you can't use them freely (I certainly do, but I don't know if I would hold myself up as anyone's linguistic role model...). Only that, like gilipollas, schmuck can be pretty innocuous or very strong, depending on the tone. I think the strength of an insult depends on who is being insulted:

a friend in jest--mild
someone who isn't present--stronger
a stranger--very strong

But the truth is that in English we aren't nearly so free with these kinds of personally insulting _palabrotas_. You are absolutely right that if you call someone "fucking stupid" in their presence, you will probably need to prepare yourself for a big fight.


----------



## Jackgraham

EvelynGB said:
			
		

> Ser gilipollas o jilipollas means to be a prat or pillock (Brit) or a dork (US)
> Gilipollez o Jilipollez means to do something bloody (Brit) o goddamn stupid (US)
> Ej:
> Deja de hacer gilipolladas.
> Stop being so bloody(Brit) o goddamn stupid (US).
> 
> It is a silly o stupic little thing.
> Ej.
> They fell out over una gilipollada



Just to clarify, Brits would say "Bloody stupid/ridiculous" not bloody on its own. Also we use bloody in other ways - "bloody great/wicked/big/expensive"

Further Prat and Pillock are less used as Gillipollas. I would say idiot, twat (literally: vagina) and prick (literally: penis) are more widely used. "Arsehole" can be used also instead of the US/Canadian "Asshole".


----------



## Jackgraham

and of course, the most popular of all: "wanker" (Literally: masturbador)


----------



## KateNicole

Jackgraham said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, Brits would say "Bloody stupid/ridiculous" not bloody on its own. Also we use bloody in other ways - "bloody great/wicked/big/expensive"
> 
> Further Prat and Pillock are less used as Gillipollas. I would say idiot, twat (literally: vagina) and prick (literally: penis) are more widely used. "Arsehole" can be used also instead of the US/Canadian "Asshole".


Where I come from twat is extremely vulgar (I think that word and cunt are probably two of the most vulgar I can even imagine) and I would not use that with anyone--stranger, friend, joking or not; and not because I don't ever swear--it's just really that obscene to me.
Just a comment


----------



## psicutrinius

I own a "not-so-squeamish" dictionary that translates "gilipollas" as (I guess that it depends only on gender, obviously) "silly prick" and "silly cunt", and -as a Spaniard as I am- I agree to a point. Silly, of course (and something stiffer than that), but the sexual connotation is not NECESSARILY carried over when a Spaniard uses the term


----------



## Txiri

Jackgraham said:
			
		

> and of course, the most popular of all: "wanker" (Literally: masturbador)


 
ha ha what fun!  what´s a bugger, I think I understand what "bugger off" means ...


----------



## sanzio

¡ Thanks a lot !
;This is the word: asshole


By the way, perhaps  "twat"  mean the same that "asshole";What are your view?


----------



## mariposita

How about _git_ or_ twit_ for a Brit?


----------



## psicutrinius

That's US, Sanzio. In UK, it would be "arsehole"


----------



## Elia_nosy

Pequeña puntuación: gilipolladas no se usa, se suele usar gilipolleces y significa lo mismo que tonterías.


----------



## heidita

Really, in Spanish, if you part the word 

gili   --- stupid


pollas   ---  prick, dick

so

*stupid prick* sounds really good (very vulgar of course) because in Spain you say this all the time, even joking around.


----------



## mariposita

Sanzio--
Twat refers to the female genitalia, so it doesn't have the same connotation as asshole/arsehole. Personally, I could never call someone a _twat_... _Asshole_, no problem!

I should add that asshole doesn't quite cover the "tonto" part of gilipollas. Not sure if it is used in other English speaking countries, but dumb-ass is another option for this meaning (less vulgar than stupid prick, stupid fuck, fucking idiot, etc.).


----------



## Jackgraham

In Britain, "cunt" is without a doubt the most vulgar swearword. I would reserve its use for Hitler and perhaps Bush depending on your political beliefs.

"twat" has a different nuance, perhaps owing to its similarity to "twit". In the UK, it is definately lighter than "cunt" but remains vulgar. "Twat" and "Arsehole" are about equal on the vulgarness scale in the UK I would say.

"twit" is similar to "tonto" in Spanish. Very light, not vulgar. Quite jokey.

"git" is like a lighter version of "cunt". Whilst "twit/wally/dickhead/twat" refer to a person being silly or stupid. "Git/Cunt" we use for people who are mean or malicious.


"bugger" the verb is to practise sodomy. "bugger" the noun is a sodomite.

Usage:
Bugger off, i'm trying to work. (lighter than fuck off)
You cheeky bugger!

Finally I would say that, in the UK, "bugger", "wanker" and "twat" are really quite unconnected to their sexual meanings in their use. Does that make sense?


----------



## Jackgraham

mariposita said:
			
		

> Sanzio--
> Twat refers to the female genitalia, so it doesn't have the same connotation as asshole/arsehole. Personally, I could never call someone a _twat_... _Asshole_, no problem!
> 
> I should add that asshole doesn't quite cover the "tonto" part of gilipollas. Not sure if it is used in other English speaking countries, but dumb-ass is another option for this meaning (less vulgar than stupid prick, stupid fuck, fucking idiot, etc.).



"Twat" is much more widely used in the UK and there it DOES have a very similar connotation to "arsehole/asshole".

"Dumb-ass" or the British corruption "Dumb-arse" would only be used in the UK if imitating an American!


----------



## psicutrinius

Sure, heidita -the reasoning is impeccable. But as we Spaniards use it -at least nowadays- the word carries offence, but no sexual connotations.

That is: Of course, the second part -pollas- is unequivocally sexual. But you use TODAY the word meaning, I guess, arsehole, stupid-plus-silly, or something like that


----------



## forever

No-one has mentioned it yet, but for the stupid-plus-silly connotation (as well as including a word for the male genetalia) I think that "dickhead" could be a good translation for "gilipollas".

Edit: Actually, Jackgraham has already mentioned "dickhead"...sorry.


----------



## psicutrinius

YES. I agree with both Jackgraham and forever. THAT is the exact one -provided that (as I suspect anyway, but, natives, please confirm) this does not carry a sexual connotation. That is, dickhead is obvious, but when somebody uses it, he actually means that your head is not supposed to contain a brain, rather than what the word really means


----------



## mariposita

To me, _dickhead_ is not sexual, but (for me) it also doesn't quite convey the silly/tonto connotation. In my world, a _dickhead_ is someone who is stupid and causes problems for others through his own maliciousness and/or negligence. Similar to the twit vs. git/cunt distinction that Jackgraham made further up in the thread. And it can only be applied to men. 

I don't think I could say _What a silly dickhead._ 

I never realized that _gilipollas_ was such a multipurpose and versatile word (though as much as one hears it used, I guess I should have). I think you'll need to use several different words in English to cover all of the nuances in usage.


----------



## forever

I think, in British English, "dickhead" is possibly the closest thing you'll get to "gilipollas". You can use it for a man or a woman (although it's usually a man ) and it does have the silly connotation (and no sexual one), at least where I live. For example, if you were in a pub and one of your mates spilled his beer while coming from the bar, you might say: "Haha, you dickhead!". On this side of the pond, it doesn't usually imply any maliciousness, rather stupidity.


----------



## psicutrinius

There is another word in Spain's Spanish, which we could say is synonimous with gilipollas, and which is "capullo", and which translates EXACTLY as "dickhead".

Capullo, according to the DRAE, is a flower bud, but it is used (more often than not) with the meaning as abovesaid.


----------



## Mr Bones

This is only a shot in the dark, but what about moron?


----------



## mariposita

Mr. Bones--
I think _moron_ is the best option yet. 

--It applies to men and women of all ages. 
--It's not vulgar (in a sexual way, at least) but it is offensive. 
--It can be used among friends in a lighthearted way. 
--With the right tone it could mean _to be silly_ or_ foolish _or_ misguided._
--It can be used in a strong, "them's fightin' words" kind of way.
(and if need be, you could always augment it by saying _fucking moron_.)
--You can say it with conviction while shaking your fist in the air when someone runs a stoplight (a popular usage for_ gilipollas_).


----------



## heidita

I don't know about _moron,_ as it is used in Jay Leno's show all the time. I don't suppose he is calling gilipollas everybody on the programme. Actually insulting words or four letter words (beautiful definition) are _peeped out_ (very funny). so I don't think it can be right, can it? Do you actulallyuse moron in the UK?
Not when I lived there ...but that's one hundred years ago...


----------



## Mr Bones

mariposita said:
			
		

> Mr. Bones--
> I think _moron_ is the best option yet.
> 
> --It applies to men and women of all ages.
> --It's not vulgar (in a sexual way, at least) but it is offensive.
> --It can be used among friends in a lighthearted way.
> --With the right tone it could mean _to be silly_ or_ foolish _or_ misguided._
> --It can be used in a strong, "them's fightin' words" kind of way.
> (and if need be, you could always augment it by saying _fucking moron_.)
> --You can say it with conviction while shaking your fist in the air when someone runs a stoplight (a popular usage for_ gilipollas_).


 
Thank you for your feedback, Mariposita. I had heard or read moron a number of times and I actually liked it because of the way it sounds. Bones.


----------



## mariposita

A little correction... the "bad" words are _bleeped out_, not _peeped out_ (though it does sound like a little peep, doesn't it?).

I hear gilipollas all of the time on primetime Spanish TV--sitcoms, corazón shows (not that I watch that trash, mind you). Little kids say it all of the time in Spain and generally no one steps in and says anything. 

Even though from my anglophone perspective gilipollas would be really vulgar (vulgar in the sense of being a bad word, not in the Spanish sense of being colloquial), I don't think it is here.


----------



## heidita

Mariposita, thanks for the correction, I always thought it was peeped, there you are , one always learns something new..
Well, anyway, even though you are right that you hear the word all the time, I always thought that moron sounded less insulting than gili...

But is there a real meaning for moron? Does it have a certain origin?


----------



## Mr Bones

Hello, heidita. I found this:

moron [URL="http://www.etymonline.com/graphics/dictionary.gif"]http://www.etymonline.com/graphics/dictionary.gif[/URL] 1910, from Gk. (Attic) _moron,_ neut. of _moros_ "foolish, dull" (probably cognate with Skt. _murah_ "idiotic;" L. _morus_ "foolish" is a loan-word from Gk.). Adopted by the American Association for the Study of the Feeble-minded with a technical definition "adult with a mental age between 8 and 12;" used as an insult since 1922 and subsequently dropped from technical use. Linnæus had introduced _morisis_ "idiocy."


----------



## mariposita

Here's the definition and etimology of moron. It was once used as a clinical term in the schools for children with certain cognitive deficits.

*mo·ron* 
_n._

A stupid person; a dolt.
_Psychology._ A person of mild mental retardation having a mental age of from 7 to 12 years and generally having communication and social skills enabling some degree of academic or vocational education. The term belongs to a classification system no longer in use and is now considered offensive.
[From Greek moron, neuter of moros, _stupid, foolish_.]


----------



## Sidd

Sidd said:
			
		

> Everytime I've heard "gilipollas" has been translated as "asshole".
> 
> Sanzio, al ser una palabra muy usada en argot, las traducciones pueden contarse por centenas, pero parece haber un acuerdo en traducirlo por "asshole" y viceversa.



I guess we are dealing with the _*centenas*_ now...


----------



## Mr Bones

I think I've also heard *jerk* many times, especially in the sitcom _Friends,_ which has been one of my greatest sources of English. Bones.


----------



## mariposita

I didn't mention it before, but there is also _jackass_. Similar to a dumb-ass and moron. 

For me, a _jerk_ doesn't have to be stupid... whereas moron always implies stupidity. I've always thought of jerk as being closer to cabrón/capullo (also prick, dick, dickhead, etc.). Does a _capullo _have to be stupid?


----------



## Mr Bones

mariposita said:
			
		

> I didn't mention it before, but there is also _jackass_. Similar to a dumb-ass and moron.
> 
> For me, a _jerk_ doesn't have to be stupid... whereas moron always implies stupidity. I've always thought of jerk as being closer to cabrón/capullo (also prick, dick, dickhead, etc.). Does a _capullo _have to be stupid?


 
No, it doesn't. Its meaning is more related to being a bad person. I've always thought that _capullo_ is a great word. I love it. I think it is precise, strong and colorful, but not really offensive. If you say that somebody is a _capullo_ you're defining him/her very well, but you don't necessarily mean that he's not intelligent. In my opinion, it doesn't carry a sexual connotation, either, despite its origins. Bones.


----------



## into the void

From a U.S. perspective, _cunt_ is probably the strongest word you could possible use. I know of no other stronger. _Twat_ on the other hand is rather mild. Some imply a person's bad behavior: cunt, asshole, prick, jerk (in declining order of harshness, prick being more on the mild side in the States, I'd say); or just being stupid or silly or socially inept: dork, etc.

So the question is.... does gilipollas include this full range of meaning? ...depending on its usage, tone, and to whom you are speaking?

...and does _gil_ have the same meanings?


----------



## scuba

qué significa 'un gilipollas como una casa'? 
COntexto:

Sólo podría ocurrir a un gilipollas como una casa


----------



## Minimagpro

Yo pienso que el tradución más correcto de gilipollas es <asshole, dumb ass>


----------



## scuba

si, lo sé, pero qué significa la adición 'de una casa?' me suena raro


----------



## andy town

Hello. How about "gilipollas=dick-head"???


----------



## maniega

scuba said:


> si, lo sé, pero qué significa la adición 'de una casa?' me suena raro



Significa que es muy, muy gilipollas. Tanto como es de grande una casa.

Saludos.


----------



## Mr Bones

If you say "como una casa", you mean "very big", a complete asshole. You could use "como una casa" as a superlative in other circumstances, e.g.

_Tiene una deuda como una casa._

_Le pusieron un suspenso como una casa (en un examen)._

Maybe it's not extremely common, but I think everyone would understand you. 

By the way, the correct sentence is:

Sólo podría ocurrir*le* a un gilipollas como una casa

or

Sólo *le *podría ocurrir a un gilipollas como una casa.

Hope this helps, Mr Bones.


----------



## scuba

THank you! It's much clearer now. It's in a novel so I think the missing out of 'le' is on purpose, its a little boy speaking quite colloquially. We have 'as a big as a horse' but that wouldn't work for this example, I'll keep thinking...


----------



## hsam

KateNicole said:


> Where I come from twat is extremely vulgar (I think that word and cunt are probably two of the most vulgar I can even imagine) and I would not use that with anyone--stranger, friend, joking or not; and not because I don't ever swear--it's just really that obscene to me.
> Just a comment


 
In England everyone says twat, it's not really a terribly strong word. My Mum uses it a lot and I hear a lot of more elderly people saying it as well as ALWAYS hearing my friends/other young people say that. It just means "you're a complete idiot"...."you really are a complete twat so-&-so."
It's not vulgar, I think it's a rather blunt comment you made there. You need to think whether someone might get upset with you phrasing things like that!

True. You only EVER say cunt if you're so angry you might actually stab the person you're addressing and I hear it once in a blue-moon and then it's a huge deal.


----------



## Lagartija

hsam said:


> In England everyone says twat, it's not really a terribly strong word. My Mum uses it a lot and I hear a lot of more elderly people saying it as well as ALWAYS hearing my friends/other young people say that. It just means "you're a complete idiot"...."you really are a complete twat so-&-so."
> It's not vulgar, I think it's a rather blunt comment you made there. You need to think whether someone might get upset with you phrasing things like that!
> 
> True. You only EVER say cunt if you're so angry you might actually stab the person you're addressing and I hear it once in a blue-moon and then it's a huge deal.



But KateNicole stated that where she comes, from it is considered extremely vulgar.  I don't think she was too blunt; only giving her opinion.
In Western Massachusetts, in my age group, twat is considered nearly as vulgar as cunt.

As for the word in question, I agree that "moron" would be a good fit.
Dickhead would be second.


----------



## heidita

hsam said:


> In England everyone says twat, it's not really a terribly strong word. My Mum uses it a lot and I hear a lot of more elderly people saying it as well as ALWAYS hearing my friends/other young people say that. It just means "you're a complete idiot"...."you really are a complete twat so-&-so."


 
Well even the Urban dictionary gives the most vulgar implications of twat on this page. I don't think it should be a word used in everyday life. If your mother does or does not, that's up to her. But elderly people? I should be very much surprised. I quite agree with Kate's statement.



> It's not vulgar, I think it's a rather blunt comment you made there. You need to think whether someone might get upset with you phrasing things like that!


 
It's no vulgar?? I mean, that's really a lot to say. I think, to paraphrase you, "you are making a rather blunt comment here"! And you need to think ......


> True. You only EVER say cunt if you're so angry you might actually stab the person you're addressing and I hear it once in a blue-moon and then it's a huge deal.


 
I beg your pardon??

This thread was about gilipollas, which is certainly a vulgar word in Spanish. You can hear it all the time among young people nowadays, but that doesn't make the word less vulgar.


----------



## faranji

into the void said:


> From a U.S. perspective, _cunt_ is probably the strongest word you could possible use. I know of no other stronger. _Twat_ on the other hand is rather mild. Some imply a person's bad behavior: cunt, asshole, prick, jerk (in declining order of harshness, prick being more on the mild side in the States, I'd say); or just being stupid or silly or socially inept: dork, etc.
> 
> So the question is.... does gilipollas include this full range of meaning? ...depending on its usage, tone, and to whom you are speaking?
> 
> ...and does _gil_ have the same meanings?


 
It does to a certain extent, yes. It's definitely not the strongest word you could use, but it implies stupidity and ineptness, with some shades of meanness/malice/jerkness. 

I'd say 'gil' is somewhat milder and way less used. (In Spain, that is; in Argentina 'gil' is a very common word.)

I'm a bit surprised 'soplapollas' hasn't come up yet, being its perfect synonym.


----------



## Perdido

Every time I hear the "gillipollas," the context always seems to give it the meaning "jackass" or "dumbass."

Likewise, when I hear "capullo," I think "dickhead."

As far as "cunt" goes, I cannot think of a more offensive world in English (other than racial slurs).  I swear, if I even think the word, my wife knows and she threatens me with bodily harm.  "Twat" seems to be nearly as offensive, maybe one slight shade less so.


----------



## Mr Bones

faranji said:


> I'm a bit surprised 'soplapollas' hasn't come up yet, being its perfect synonym.


 
I think, being less common, *soplapollas* is either funnier and ruder. The thing about *gilipollas* is that, as usually happens with endlessly repeated words, they eventually become sort of toned down. If you say *soplapollas* instead, that's a less common choice and implies that you've thought a little bit more before deciding on a term. When you say *soplapollas*, the *pollas* part of the word sounds louder and stronger because we're not so used to hear it. I also say it's funnier because we really don't know what the verb *soplar *(to blow) has to do with the male member. I don't, at least, and always thought it sounds kind of weird.

By the way, I've found three different pronounciations for *twat. *

['twɑ*:*t] ['twæt] and ['twɒt] 

Which one do you prefer or do you habitually use?

Bye, Mr Bones.


----------



## faranji

> The thing about *gilipollas* is that, as usually happens with endlessly repeated words, they eventually become sort of toned down.


Although never to the extent that made it unnecesary to coin one of the wimpiest euphemisms this side of 'mecachis': _'gilipuertas'_. 




> If you say *soplapollas* instead, that's a less common choice and implies that you've thought a little bit more before deciding on a term. When you say *soplapollas*, the *pollas* part of the word sounds louder and stronger because we're not so used to hear it.


 
You're so very right.



> I also say it's funnier because we really don't know what the verb *soplar *(to blow) has to do with the male member. I don't, at least,


 
Well, let someone less prudish '_soplarte_* esa respuesta'. 

(*soplar.(Del lat. sufflāre): 
7. tr. Sugerir a alguien algo que debe decir y no acierta o ignora.
10. tr. C. Rica. En el teatro, apuntar.)


----------



## heidita

faranji said:


> Well, let someone less prudish '_soplarte_* esa respuesta'.
> 
> (*soplar.(Del lat. sufflāre):
> 7. tr. Sugerir a alguien algo que debe decir y no acierta o ignora.
> 10. tr. C. Rica. En el teatro, apuntar.)


 
Querido señor Hueso, me llama la atención tu respuesta.  

¿Es que no has oído nunca la palabra _chupar_ en este contexto? (there you are, prudish but outspoken!! ). Blow es lo mismo que soplar /chupar en este contexto. ¡Y no pienso entrar en más detalles!


----------



## fuzzzylogix

actually, gilipollas is dickhead or dumb prick


----------



## mariposita

> 'un gilipollas como una casa'?


 
A *royal* asshole/prick/dumbass/jackass, etc.


----------



## Mr Bones

heidita said:


> Querido señor Hueso, me llama la atención tu respuesta.
> 
> ¿Es que no has oído nunca la palabra _chupar_ en este contexto? (there you are, prudish but outspoken!! ). Blow es lo mismo que soplar /chupar en este contexto. ¡Y no pienso entrar en más detalles!


 
Hello, Heidi. I don't think we use *soplar* with this meaning, at least in Spain, despite the fact that *soplapollas *might have this origin (I didn't cotton on up to now). I'm not particularly prudish, neither are my friends, but I can assure you that I've never heard anyone referring to this kind of job as *soplar. *

I've just spent a while making up a few sentences in which *soplar* is used with this meaning and they sound hilarious. I'm not outspoken enough to reproduce them here, but you'd laugh at them, believe me  .

Mr Bones.


----------



## hsam

Lagartija said:


> But KateNicole stated that where she comes, from it is considered extremely vulgar. I don't think she was too blunt; only giving her opinion.
> In Western Massachusetts, in my age group, twat is considered nearly as vulgar as cunt..


 
What I was saying is that personally I found her comment rather blunt and offensive and as if she was dismissing anyone who says "twat". That's just how I found it.

I'm just saying that I, from a British (Londoner) point of view, feel that "twat" is really quite mild as I think you'll find other people from my side of the pond have been saying. To me twat is just another (v.slightly coarse) word for idiot. I would think that many people in my area wouldn't even class it as a "swear-word" or particularly offensive. "Cunt" however is just such an awful word. You never say that.

Just giving my opinion.


----------



## hsam

heidita said:


> Well even the Urban dictionary gives the most vulgar implications of twat on this page. I don't think it should be a word used in everyday life. If your mother does or does not, that's up to her. But elderly people? I should be very much surprised. I quite agree with Kate's statement......
> 
> 
> It's no vulgar?? I mean, that's really a lot to say. I think, to paraphrase you, "you are making a rather blunt comment here"! And you need to think ......
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon??
> 
> This thread was about gilipollas, which is certainly a vulgar word in Spanish. You can hear it all the time among young people nowadays, but that doesn't make the word less vulgar.


 
Your comment didn't make any sense really!
I think I'm quite entitled to comment on colloquial use of rude words in my mother tongue. I don't think you've mastered the art of being tactfully knarked off with someone. 

_I beg your pardon??..... _Who do you think you are?! I'm sorry, for someone who is German and lives in Spain you're trying to tell me my opinion on a word that is native to me is ridiculous? Apologies I do beg your pardon.  

If you think that because I'm not American on this forum my opinion doesn't matter you can think again. 
The fact that English is the dominant in so many areas of the world adds to the richness of the language. The American/Australian/South African views are so diverse and wide ranging but don't forget the English. I think I'm pretty well qualified to give the discussion here my personal understanding of the tone and significance of something like this.


----------



## heidita

hsam said:


> Your comment didn't make any sense really!
> I think I'm quite entitled to comment on colloquial use of rude words in my mother tongue. I don't think you've mastered the art of being tactfully knarked off with someone.
> 
> _I beg your pardon??..... _Who do you think you are?! I'm sorry, for someone who is German and lives in Spain you're trying to tell me my opinion on a word that is native to me is ridiculous? Apologies I do beg your pardon.
> 
> If you think that because I'm not American on this forum my opinion doesn't matter you can think again.
> The fact that English is the dominant in so many areas of the world adds to the richness of the language. The American/Australian/South African views are so diverse and wide ranging but don't forget the English. I think I'm pretty well qualified to give the discussion here my personal understanding of the tone and significance of something like this.


 
You are very young and it is your privilege to be mistaken. It is not your privilege to be rude and insulting on this forum. 

I am not going to comment any further on this post. 

(Only one thing: I don't know why you made this silly comment on being "not American". There are so many nationalities on this forum that no opinion is better than another.)


----------



## nieyt

hsam said:


> In England everyone says twat, it's not really a terribly strong word. My Mum uses it a lot and I hear a lot of more elderly people saying it as well as ALWAYS hearing my friends/other young people say that. It just means "you're a complete idiot"...."you really are a complete twat so-&-so."
> It's not vulgar, I think it's a rather blunt comment you made there. You need to think whether someone might get upset with you phrasing things like that!


If I ever heard my mum (or any elderly person) saying "twat", I'd be kind of shocked. In fact, I don't think I've heard anyone of that age say it ever, especially not a woman.
I agree with you that it (usually) just means "you're a complete idiot", but I definitely disagree that it's quite mild or not particularly offensive.
I'm in my twenties, so probably a bit older than you, and although I usually swear quite a lot, I'd never use the word "twat" with my family or in any kind of polite conversation.
Well, just wanted to give my opinion as someone else from this side of the pond...


----------



## faranji

nieyt said:


> If I ever heard my mum (or any elderly person) saying "twat", I'd be kind of shocked. In fact, I don't think I've heard anyone of that age say it ever, especially not a woman.
> I agree with you that it (usually) just means "you're a complete idiot", but I definitely disagree that it's quite mild or not particularly offensive.
> I'm in my twenties, so probably a bit older than you, and although I usually swear quite a lot, I'd never use the word "twat" with my family or in any kind of polite conversation.
> Well, just wanted to give my opinion as someone else from this side of the pond...


 
My 24-year-old housemate, a Shropshire County-born lass, just informed me she finds 'twat' very offensive and would never use such term in conversations with her family. So to me it sounds like an accurate equivalent to 'gilipollas.'


----------



## nieyt

hsam said:


> I'm just saying that I, from a British (Londoner) point of view, feel that "twat" is really quite mild as I think you'll find other people from my side of the pond have been saying.


PS: The usage you refer to (i.e. "twat" being quite mild) could be a South Eastern, Estuary English thing... but I don't think it's the same for the rest of England.


----------



## nieyt

faranji said:


> My 24-year-old housemate, a Shropshire County-born lass, just informed me she finds 'twat' very offensive and would never use such term in conversations with her family. So to me it sounds like an accurate equivalent to 'gilipollas.'


Would you say that "gilipollas" is particulary offensive, though? I thought of that word as more like "dickhead", "knobhead", or even "moron".


----------



## profe105

Estoy de acuerdo con KateNicole.  Las palabras _twat_ y _cunt_ son bien fuertes.  I curse like a sailor, and those are two words that I NEVER use.  It takes a lot to offend me, but if someone even said those words in my presence, let alone referred to me with them, I would be mortified.


----------



## la reine victoria

nieyt said:


> If I ever heard my mum (or any elderly person) saying "twat", I'd be kind of shocked. In fact, I don't think I've heard anyone of that age say it ever, especially not a woman.
> I agree with you that it (usually) just means "you're a complete idiot", but I definitely disagree that it's quite mild or not particularly offensive.
> I'm in my twenties, so probably a bit older than you, and although I usually swear quite a lot, I'd never use the word "twat" with my family or in any kind of polite conversation.
> Well, just wanted to give my opinion as someone else from this side of the pond...


 
Welcome to Word Reference, Nieyt.  Nice to have you with us.  

I'm a mum and a grandma.  If ever I heard either of my sons using the word "twat" in my presence (not that they would, as they were well brought up) I wouldn't hesitate to reprimand them.

The royal ears are too delicate for such a vile word.  

LRV


----------



## faranji

nieyt said:


> Would you say that "gilipollas" is particulary offensive, though? I thought of that word as more like "dickhead", "knobhead", or even "moron".


 
It's all in the delivery, I guess. Personally, I think it's very offensive and one of those words I'd also be very shocked to hear my mum saying. I don't use it in front of my family either. Especially with one of those protracted deep-phlegm velar beauts one quite often hears it pronounced with in Central and Northern Spain! _Pero mira que eres gggggilipollas..._


----------



## danielfranco

Lo bueno es que en español mexicano sería superultrarecontrararo que alguien lo insultara a uno con la palabra "gilipollas". Creo que lo más común sería "pendejo". Para lo cual, yo prefiero usar el término "dumb fuck". La traducción directa de gilipollas como "twat/cunt", o sea, el organo reproductor femenino, no concuerda mucho que digamos con la intención del insulto. Por lo general, cuando se usan las palabras "twat/cunt" para insultar a alguien, aparte de insinuar su falta de agudeza mental, más que nada se refieren a la falta de hombría o de pujanza.

Y mi opinión también vale, aunque no sea más que un mexicano trasplantado.

[Lo cual me hace pensar: si todas las opiniones son válidas... ¿No significará eso que entonces todas las opiniones no importan? Me falla la lógica a veces....]


----------



## emma42

hsam said:


> Your comment didn't make any sense really!
> I think I'm quite entitled to comment on colloquial use of rude words in my mother tongue. I don't think you've mastered the art of being tactfully knarked off with someone.
> 
> _I beg your pardon??..... _Who do you think you are?! I'm sorry, for someone who is German and lives in Spain you're trying to tell me my opinion on a word that is native to me is ridiculous? Apologies I do beg your pardon.
> 
> If you think that because I'm not American on this forum my opinion doesn't matter you can think again.
> The fact that English is the dominant in so many areas of the world adds to the richness of the language. The American/Australian/South African views are so diverse and wide ranging but don't forget the English. I think I'm pretty well qualified to give the discussion here my personal understanding of the tone and significance of something like this.



The tone of this post is completely against the spirit of this Forum.  I suggest that the poster read the Guidelines with particular reference to the words "cordial", "collaborative" and "collegial".

As to "twat", it is still considered extremely offensive to many people in the UK.  To others it is not offensive and is used as everyday language, in certain peer groups, much as "fuck".


----------



## hfpardue

sanzio said:


> Ok , guys, How tell do you say in current English language our spanish expresion "gilipollas"? . I hear it in movies but i don,t undestand how it writes you write it in English.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Buenas noches, amigo mío. En inglés estadounidense, decimos "asshole". Pasé un año en Santander y me parece que vosotros usáis la palabra tal como nosotros. Se puede usar de una forma antipática o sólo entre amigos como cuando un amigo le dice al otro "hombre eres gilipollas".


----------



## emma42

Y "arsehole" en inglés de Inglaterra.


----------



## hsam

emma42 said:


> The tone of this post is completely against the spirit of this Forum. I suggest that the poster read the Guidelines with particular reference to the words "cordial", "collaborative" and "collegial".


 
I was just responding to her post in which she was basically trying to tell me my opinion was ridiculous. I would have thought the guidelines of the forum would stretch to allowing people the capacity to stand up for themselves.

Sorry


----------



## hsam

nieyt said:


> PS: The usage you refer to (i.e. "twat" being quite mild) could be a South Eastern, Estuary English thing... but I don't think it's the same for the rest of England.


 
True...I meant that


----------



## hsam

nieyt said:


> If I ever heard my mum (or any elderly person) saying "twat", I'd be kind of shocked. In fact, I don't think I've heard anyone of that age say it ever, especially not a woman.
> I agree with you that it (usually) just means "you're a complete idiot", but I definitely disagree that it's quite mild or not particularly offensive.
> I'm in my twenties, so probably a bit older than you, and although I usually swear quite a lot, I'd never use the word "twat" with my family or in any kind of polite conversation.
> Well, just wanted to give my opinion as someone else from this side of the pond...


 
Fair doos


----------



## SmallJosie

I was told off for saying "twat" when I was a child because apparently it's a pregnant goldfish. However, I'm not sure if it's worse to call someone a dickhead or a pregnant goldfish! 

I would quite happily translate gilipollas as "absolute idiot" or "twat". 

I doubt my Mother would say "gilipollas" or "twat" but maybe because they're more or less on the same level in terms of rudeness. Either that or because she doesn't speak Spanish


----------



## emma42

Thanks for that, hsam.


----------



## hsam

I was having another think about this.

I think the disagreement stems from the fact that "twat" is quite a masculine word and, I admit, a "swear-word" that's less frequently dropped in compared to something like "bloody" which really has no meaning, is harmless & a staple word really. Some people use "fuck" a lot, but that's a bit looked down on.
I suppose you'd definitely say that "twat" isn't super over-used but is quite common to just say "you're a complete idiot" (or even referring to someone as a "twat" in the third person is probably the most common usage).  

As someone mentioned before (but I'm unable to remember their username to quote) it's all in the address/tone as with any language. If you say something with venom then the level of offence goes sky-rocketing.

Sorry if I caused any offence personally to anyone.  I just read a comment that I thought sounded a bit derrogatory and misleading so I responded. 

Anyway, I won't add anything more. I've probably done enough damage!


----------



## nieyt

hsam said:


> I was having another think about this.
> 
> I think the disagreement stems from the fact that "twat" is quite a masculine word and, I admit, a "swear-word" that's less frequently dropped in compared to something like "bloody" which really has no meaning, is harmless & a staple word really. Some people use "fuck" a lot, but that's a bit looked down on.
> I suppose you'd definitely say that "twat" isn't super over-used but is quite common to just say "you're a complete idiot" (or even referring to someone as a "twat" in the third person is probably the most common usage).
> 
> As someone mentioned before (but I'm unable to remember their username to quote) it's all in the address/tone as with any language. If you say something with venom then the level of offence goes sky-rocketing.
> 
> Sorry if I caused any offence personally to anyone.  I just read a comment that I thought sounded a bit derrogatory and misleading so I responded.
> 
> Anyway, I won't add anything more. I've probably done enough damage!


At least you can call your pregnant goldfish a twat without anyone taking offence.


----------



## hsam

nieyt said:


> At least you can call your pregnant goldfish a twat without anyone taking offence.


 
Very true...if I had a goldfish!


----------



## WOLKY

Creo que para aclarar el concepto de uso de la palabra "GILIPOLLAS" lo mejor es contar su historia(muy curiosa por cierto).

La palabra gilipollas se invento en Inglaterra en los años 1945-1950 y es una palabra que en principio se utilizo solo en Madrid y que muy posteriormente se paso al resto de España.
Pues bien, en esos años y despues de acabada la guerra civil española, los primeros estudiantes españoles que fueron a Inglaterra a estudiar en los colegios mayores eran de origen Vasco(lo que tenian mayor poder adquisitivo y de familias de dinero),posteriormente llegaron los procedentes de Madrid.
Estos vascos eran de la HIGH LIFE es decir contraido HI-LI y si lo leeis en español seria "GILI", pues bien los vascos les preguntaban a los Madrileños que llegaban  si eran de la HI-LI(GILI) y como eran un poquito pedantes o cursis(niños de papa), los madrileños les contestaban "POLLAS" es decir que "NO"(y normalmente levantandoles el dedo indice hacia arriba).
asi se invento una de las palabras mas usuales en España.

pd.Esta historia es veridica.


----------



## mariposita

Esta historia no me convence... me parece mucho más verosímil la etimología del RAE (que gilipollas viene de un compuesto de la palabra caló _jili_ y_ pollas_). _Jili_ puede tener su origen en la palabra árabe _yihil_ (bobo, tonto). 

*gilipollas**.*


*1. *adj. vulg. *gilí.* U. t. c. s.

*gilí**.*
(Del caló _jili_, inocente, cándido, der. de _jil_, fresco).

*1. *adj. coloq. Tonto, lelo. U. t. c. s.


----------



## WOLKY

Up to you
Best regards


----------



## ry2003

where i live we would say "daft prick" or "daft twat"...Spanish people do call each other these terms quite freely, but i do also when i am around my friends ect..i could quite easily call my friend a daft prick and it will be a joke, but if I called someone i do not know a daft prick, it would be offensive. we dont tend to use moron very much here in the UK


----------



## scuba

Thank you! I had to give the translation in a month ago or so, I ended up putting -royal fool- because it was actually originally in french as 'rois des cons', the span gave 'gilipollas'. Interesting stories, both are convincing.


----------



## rogeb

I learnt that you can use all these expressions in English language for "gilipollas":

- Asshole ( more used in USA)
- Wanker (common use in England or Ireland)
- Prick 
- Dickhead (a little bit stronger than all these previous)
- Mother fucker (definitely "the stronger")

I heard about "jerk" in the same way that "idiot" not "gilipollas" and never heard "prat" or "pillock". 

I hope it helps.


----------



## fiodor2

psicutrinius said:


> I own a "not-so-squeamish" dictionary that translates "gilipollas" as (I guess that it depends only on gender, obviously) "silly prick" and "silly cunt", and -as a Spaniard as I am- I agree to a point. Silly, of course (and something stiffer than that), but the sexual connotation is not NECESSARILY carried over when a Spaniard uses the term




Estoy completamente de acuerdo. Veo demasiados compañeros obcecados intentando embutir sea como sea los genitales en la traducción inglesa de palabra cuando, en realidad, jamás se piensa en falos ni mucho menos en vaginas cuando se le llama a alguien 'gilipollas' (cosa que se hace indistintamente con hombres y mujeres). En mi opinión, la mejor traducción sería 'asshole' y, si me apuras, 'arsehole' para los británicos.

Un saludo.


----------



## viva_aotearoa

I didn't know twat meant vagina! It's such a mild word over here (New Zealand). You could say to a kid "stop being a twat". 
Cunt on the other hand is a really vulgar word I would never say to someone.
I just watched a Spanish movie which had the use of 'gilipollas' and but I couldn't quite capture the intensity of it. He was having a fight with a friend..."polla" means cock in Spanish (ESP) doesn't it?


----------



## rolandcdiaz

I think it can also be translated as "jerk" or "asshole" depending on the situation.


----------



## Poquoson711

Just recently a woman was fined 1,000 euros for posting on Facebook that her ex-husband is a gilipollas, so apparently the judge found it very offensive.  
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/02/22/madrid/1329932484.html


----------



## psicutrinius

viva_aotearoa said:


> I didn't know twat meant vagina! It's such a mild word over here (New Zealand). You could say to a kid "stop being a twat".
> Cunt on the other hand is a really vulgar word I would never say to someone.
> I just watched a Spanish movie which had the use of 'gilipollas' and but I couldn't quite capture the intensity of it. He was having a fight with a friend..."polla" means cock in Spanish (ESP) doesn't it?



Yes, "polla" is a dick, but "twat" translates as "coño", which is, in fact, more akin to "cunt" than to "vagina", although in Spanish (in Spain at least), it is not -by far- as "heavy" as cunt itself and in some cases it is quite neutral: Colloquially (and INFORMALLY), you may say (in close and preferably male company) "Qué coño haces" which would translate literally as "what the fucking cunt are you doing"?, which in most cases would be a VERY far off the mark translation. In most cases, it conveys mild embarrassment / surprise / annoyance as well as no meaning at all, or -mostly- could be translated as "what the hell are you doing"?.

In fact, that would depend on the TONE with which it has been said.


----------



## andy town

sanzio said:


> Ok , guys, How tell in current English language our spanish expresion "gilipollas"? . I hear in movies but i don,t undestand how it writes in English.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hello. Dickhead...
Andy


----------



## nanel

Very interesting thread. Just wanted to add that I'm surprised everyone thinks gilipollas is such a non-offensive term. I would never call a friend "gilipollas". "Capullo" or "imbécil" definitely, I could even say "¡Qué cabrón!", but "gilipollas" sounds stronger to me.


----------



## Levana

Elisa_nosy, yo sí he escuchado decir con frecuencia "gilipolladas", además de de gilipolleces.

*"Eso son sólo gilipolladas"*,por ejemplo.Tal vez es una cuestión de localismos. Yo estoy en la zona de Barcelona.

saludos!


----------

